# Does anyone know of any knitting retreats?



## Jill Pedro (May 4, 2011)

Hello Fellow Knitters,

You know how you sometimes just need to relax and get together with other knitters who share the same passion? I really need that right now. Does anyone know of any knitting retreats/weekends taking place in the New England area? I have never been on one, but have heard of them before.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Jill Pedro said:


> Hello Fellow Knitters,
> 
> You know how you sometimes just need to relax and get together with other knitters who share the same passion? I really need that right now. Does anyone know of any knitting retreats/weekends taking place in the New England area? I have never been on one, but have heard of them before.


Sorry, Jill.
We have a retreat coming up in August. However, it is in Texas. Wish you could come.
While it is mostly for machine knitters, we have several hand knitters that will attend.
Good luck in your search,


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Check with your local yarn shop, the one by us has an all day, drop in get to gather, one a month.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Cat Bordhi holds retreats on the island where she lives, but if memory serves, I think it's Vancouver Island. I'm sure a search will find her for you, as she's a very well known designer.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

There are several in Maine each year. I think the one in Camden was just last year (a Vogue Knitting sponsored event). This summer there will be several cruises out of the Rockland area. Go online either via Google or on Facebook and look up "Maine Knitting Cruises." Somebody else is doing one of Block Island, soon, too, if you don't want to have to go north.


----------



## rosebud527 (Jun 20, 2014)

Block Island would be great for me. How do I get more information?


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

OH! It's next week! I hadn't paid too much attention because I'm stuck on the west coast at the moment. The email address for prices and details is this:

[email protected]

I hope you can make it! John Brinnegar will be one of the tachers, and he's great fun.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

Here's a list of several retreats and events. Even if they are past, you may be able to go to the websites and see if they will be hosting again in the future.

http://www.knittersreview.com/upcoming_events.asp


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Great list, dragonfly7673! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

What a brilliant idea: anyone know of any in Germany or France?


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Dragonfly7673, great list.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I believe there is one that leaves from Maine??? I want to say Swan's Island Knitters. Also check out Cat Bordhi and she has several retreats in several areas in the U.S.


Jill Pedro said:


> Hello Fellow Knitters,
> 
> You know how you sometimes just need to relax and get together with other knitters who share the same passion? I really need that right now. Does anyone know of any knitting retreats/weekends taking place in the New England area? I have never been on one, but have heard of them before.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for this link!!!


dragonfly7673 said:


> Here's a list of several retreats and events. Even if they are past, you may be able to go to the websites and see if they will be hosting again in the future.
> 
> http://www.knittersreview.com/upcoming_events.asp


----------



## Red Robin (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks Dragonfly. The information is fun to have,
Red Robin


----------



## Artiste (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you so much for this link!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Wow, what a plethora of fun things to do! And all over the world.


----------



## haugmoen (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello all! 
If there is any interest for a knitting retreat I can offer my cabin situated 150 feet from a private beach (40 minutes away from Bar Harbor) in a tiny town Stockton Springs,Maine for a very reasonable price. 
We usually charge $500 a weekend and $700 per week. The cabin is built from the remains of the first barn here built in 1765 and it is very cosy and comfortable, and my historic home is right next door. End of August is the best time. The cabin sleeps 8 comfortably. I do have extra cots if needed. There are some very nice LYS and those who would like to come to Fiber College in Searsport,just PM as my cabin is 7 minutes away!! PM me if you have any ideas or requests! 
If a small group would like to get together,you could split the cost making this very reasonable indeed. There is a w/dryer available also.


----------



## barjmeyer (Jan 10, 2013)

Knitters’ and Spinners’ Spa in Freeport, Maine is coming up next weekend. It’s a great weekend of hundreds of knitters and spinners who fill 3 hotels and many inns for the sole purpose of knitting and spinning with their like minded peeps. I think this year is the 16th year. There’s no cost, only your hotel and personal expenses. You also can just come for the day. There are a number of vendors, a fashion show and lots of fibers. It is sponsored by NETA - New England Textile Arts. You can find more info on their Facebook page, or on Ravelry, or if you have some other questions, let me know.


----------

